# HOLY MACKERAL! This is refreshing!



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Shaw University, Raleigh, NC has this as their opening statement on the department web page. Can you see ANY institution in MASS. or anywhere else for that matter being THIS tough!*

*Campus Police and Security*
The Campus Police and Security Department are sworn officers of the courts. The primary function of the department is to enforce the laws of the land and to reduce infractions and criminal actions of the community, student, staff and visitors without destroying the model or image of the University. The department will prosecute to the fullest anyone who has maliciously broken regulations and laws, first but by way of rehabilitation for those who can learn from their mishap and continue their educational goals and then through the court system.

Campus Police and Security performs a variety of law enforcement tasks including, investigation of criminal activity, apprehension of criminals, traffic enforcement, emergency response and special security assignments. Campus Police and Security coordinates criminal investigations with the Raleigh Police Department, as needed and as part of the community policing/crime prevention effort


----------

